# Boudoir - Si Gracieux



## Mademoiselle (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## FarrahJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice!  Classy! =)


----------



## Provo (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice shots  #1 & 4 are my fav


----------



## Jankster (Jan 23, 2010)

great stuff!! :thumbup:


----------



## transformed (Jan 23, 2010)

brilliant!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 23, 2010)

Poses, composition, and colors are nice but you have a serious issue with lighting. Too many areas of the images are void of details.

The good news is that for the most part it can be remedied cheaply with some home made reflectors. Foam core boards make wonderful reflectors. You can cover them with different types of reflective materials too for different effects, the simplest of which is aluminum foil either smooth or crinkled.

#3  The face is much lighter than the rest of her body and, if there are details there, you need to burn it in a bit.

Overall, you have something nice. Just need to adjust your light.


----------



## Mademoiselle (Jan 24, 2010)

FarrahJ, Provo, Jankster, transformed, sending you a shout out 



c.cloudwalker said:


> Poses, composition, and colors are nice but you have a serious issue with lighting. Too many areas of the images are void of details.
> 
> The good news is that for the most part it can be remedied cheaply with some home made reflectors. Foam core boards make wonderful reflectors. You can cover them with different types of reflective materials too for different effects, the simplest of which is aluminum foil either smooth or crinkled.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your input.  So far I haven't bothered working with other than available light when it comes to doing my boudoir shoots.  This year I will be tapping into that area though, so thank you for that.  :thumbup:

Here's an unedited version of #3 for your interest :


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Jan 24, 2010)

Excellent.  Some great images on your blog.


----------



## SwirlMe (Jun 25, 2012)

FarrahJ said:


> Very nice!  Classy! =)



Very Nice!


----------



## dakkon76 (Jun 26, 2012)

First 2 are my favorites out of the bunch.


----------



## pickle788 (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow!! Very sexy


----------

